# John Wick: Serie mit Gastauftritt von Keanu Reeves kommt



## Darkmoon76 (15. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick: Serie mit Gastauftritt von Keanu Reeves kommt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *John Wick: Serie mit Gastauftritt von Keanu Reeves kommt*


----------



## stevem (15. Januar 2018)

John Wick ohne Keanu Reeves ? Nein danke, dann interessiert mich die Serie nicht vor allem schon gar nicht wenn sich die Serie um die Hotels dreht, ich will die Geschichte von John Wick sehen, wie er zu dem Mann wurde der er am Ende ist, wie er den Ausstieg geschafft hat und wie er so bekannt wurde ....... alles andere was sich nicht um John Wick dreht ist nur langweilliger uninteressanter Mist.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> alles andere was sich nicht um John Wick dreht ist nur langweilliger uninteressanter Mist.


ALLES!!!


----------



## Phone (16. Januar 2018)

stevem schrieb:


> John Wick ohne Keanu Reeves ? Nein danke, dann interessiert mich die Serie nicht vor allem schon gar nicht wenn sich die Serie um die Hotels dreht, ich will die Geschichte von John Wick sehen, wie er zu dem Mann wurde der er am Ende ist, wie er den Ausstieg geschafft hat und wie er so bekannt wurde ....... alles andere was sich nicht um John Wick dreht ist nur langweilliger uninteressanter Mist.



Wie oft wäre er schon gestorben, allein in den Filmen wenn er keine Hilfe gehabt hätte...Der erste Teil hatte echt was aber der 2. war doch eine Kopie Deluxe.
Trotzdem gebe ich dir Recht das es wohl extrem Langweilig wird, quasi eine "Underground" bei Tag und Nacht Soap
Oder fand irgendjemand einen Charakter aus den Filmen so interessant und tiefgründig, dass er gerne davon mehr sehen möchte?!


----------



## Rabowke (16. Januar 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Wie oft wäre er schon gestorben, allein in den Filmen wenn er keine Hilfe gehabt hätte...Der erste Teil hatte echt was aber der 2. war doch eine Kopie Deluxe.
> Trotzdem gebe ich dir Recht das es wohl extrem Langweilig wird, quasi eine "Underground" bei Tag und Nacht Soap
> Oder fand irgendjemand einen Charakter aus den Filmen so interessant und tiefgründig, dass er gerne davon mehr sehen möchte?!


... ehrlich gesagt fand ich bei den Filmen das Netzwerk schon interessant und wenn man hierzu ein paar Hintergrundinformationen bekommt, warum nicht? 

Das erinnert mich ein wenig an Marvel's Agents of Shield, Coulson war ja auch in den ersten Filmen in einer Nebenrolle dabei und hat dann seine eigene Serie bekommen die mittlerweile in der 4. oder 5. Staffel läuft und genug Stoff bietet und bereits einige Kinofilme "vorbereitet" hat, mit ein paar weiterführenden Informationen die im Kinofilm selbst nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt wurden.

So könnte die Serie entweder den dritten John Wick vorbereiten oder einfach nur die Geschichte 'drumherum'.


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2018)

Bei der Titelzeile dachte ich noch: Wie soll eine John Wick Serie ohne John Wick funktionieren?
Aber das geplante Setting ist dann doch ein gelungener Schachzug: *So *könnte das tatsächlich was werden.


----------



## John-Wick (4. Juni 2018)

Einfach Perfekt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei der Titelzeile dachte ich noch: Wie soll eine John Wick Serie ohne John Wick funktionieren?
> Aber das geplante Setting ist dann doch ein gelungener Schachzug: *So *könnte das tatsächlich was werden.


Nichtsdestotrotz braucht es eine passende Hauptfigur, und wer soll da John Wick "beerben" können? Noch ein Ex-Killer mit minder realistischem Hintergrund wäre da kaum ne Lösung, und ein ganzes Killer-Team macht da wenig Sinn, da der Profikiller-Untergrund fast ausschließlich von Einzelgängern geprägt ist.

Also ich habe kein gutes Gefühlt dabei wenn die Filmmarke nun auf Biegen und Brechen fürs TV-Format ausgeschlachtet wird.


----------

